# Froot loops Socks, KAL sign up!



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It looks like we have a winner in the poll.

http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring08/PATTfrootloop.html

This is the official sign-up thread, to be a part of the SWAP.

HOW IT WORKS!:

Say that there are 3 knitters, A, B, and C.

A would knit a pair for B,
B would knit for C,
C would knit for A. 

So, you will not be knitting for the same person who makes yours. 


THE YARN!:

It is the choice of the knitter, which yarn to use. Commercial sockyarn is perfectly acceptable.
If you want to use your handspun, that is fine too. Nobody is obligated to spin for this though.
No PURE acryllics this time. So, no Red Heart sockyarn. 
Commercial sock yarns like bamboo and ewe, berroco, And others (like from JoAnnes) those are just fine to use. 
I hope that is not too strict, I hate rules but we need some boundaries, sigh.


INFO NEEDED!:

Your SHOE SIZE and any fiber ALLERGIES you may have.
I will start by saying that I am allergic to Angora rabbit fiber (ahchoo!)
So, whoever knits mine, please keep that in mind.

THE TIMEFRAME!:

Lets all be done before Halloween!! That is 8 weeks. (atually almost 10 weeks)
If you cant get it in 8 weeks, just dont sign up. 

You will be responsible to contact the recipient of your socks, by PM, to get their address. You will be responsible for shipping on the socks you knit.


As always, there is an element of RISK in a group project like this.
If you are sure you will just DIE from not getting any socks, dont sign up.
If you question your ability to follow through on this project, dont sign up.
If you hate me for my stupid list of rules, well. ahem.

Honestly, the ladies here are very generous and forgiving!
If it is going to take a bit longer then you hope, tell your recipient! 
Then they dont WORRY about you. If you find out you cannot uphold your knitting responsibility, tell ME. I will make other arrangements. 
Life happens and we all know that.

Hopefully I havent scared anybody off with my crazy Nazi regime here. :teehee:

This is going to be a totally fun knit-along!!
Got any more questions? Just ask!


 Who's IN?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay! 

I am a size 8 -1/2.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I am in size 8 1/2 
this is going to be fun~~


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm not going to sign up 'cause with all the knitting I've done, I've NEVER knitted a pair of socks-------and besides a whole bunch of other obligations, I've got a trip to Austria scheduled between now and Halloween (Passion Play in Oberaumergau).

But, hey, I'm sure going to read and follow along, and maybe experiment with some needles and yarn---and if I'm allowed, I'm going to ask some qusetions along the way.

So---okay----how many rules have I already broken?

I know---I'm such a rebel.

That's one of my traits that attracted my hubby a long time ago------ and after almost 41 years, he has many times thought that may have been a foolish mistake on his part.


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Yahoo, and we're off again!!! :clap: :bouncy: 

I'm in.
Size 8, no fiber allergies that I've come across, no color preferences/aversions.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

tallpines said:


> I'm not going to sign up 'cause with all the knitting I've done, I've NEVER knitted a pair of socks-------and besides a whole bunch of other obligations, I've got a trip to Austria scheduled between now and Halloween (Passion Play in Oberaumergau).
> 
> But, hey, I'm sure going to read and follow along, and maybe experiment with some needles and yarn---and if I'm allowed, I'm going to ask some qusetions along the way.
> 
> ...


NO EXCUSE.....I had never knitted a pair of socks or used dpn's before the last sock KAL....so if I can do it y'll can do it. :thumb::sing::rock::buds:


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

ME IN....as long as y'll know that someone is going to have to post to Oz.
Size 8 and preferably a natural fibre.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

woohoo! I'm in. :clap:
size 8, no allergies and I love blue, but color is no biggie. 
Thnx GAM for the facebook headsup!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm in for a try. This will be my first sock so i apolagise now 
size is 8, no allergies and no color preferance.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Tallpines, I knew I could count on you to come over here and start breaking the rules first thing!  Are you suuuure you dont want to participate? 


kandmcockrell, glad to see you here. You will do fine, I'm sure.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

My goodness!

You all have such tiny feet!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I was showing the pattern to my DS15 this morning and he expressed extreme disgust at such blatant cereal wasting!!!  LOL!!
(poor child who only rarely gets to eat sugar coated breakfasts).:grin:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm not sure yet what I'm going to do. BTW, GAM I don't see the usual print buttons on this Knitty Pattern, am I blind or just not seeing it some place? I suppose I could print it as is with all the advertising attached.

Thanks for heading this up. You always do a great job even with the goose stepping.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchie, I did a copy & paste from the page. Saved it to Word. I can email you a copy

Oh, I'm in. I started the cuff last night.

Size 8, Angora Rabbit allergy. no color preference.

eta:
I frogged what I stated last night ... didn't like the colors. Found a wonderful colorway that looks like Fruit Loops! Just finished my 3rd pattern sequence and realized I wouldn't have enough to finish a pair of socks. Frogged that one. I'm on my 3rd time starting this pattern.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Still waiting to hear from a few people:

susanne
PollySC
sewsilly
betty modin

Anyone else? I am just excited to get it rolling, thats all. 

And Marchwind, you are going to have to decide too. 
If you're too busy, we will understand. Promise. :kissy:

So far we have 8 knitters for sure!

GAM
WIHH
Ozarkquilter46
Pakalana
Shazza
Mama J
kandmcockrell
Mullerslane Farm

Who else?


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

sewsilly has been rendered unable to participate by a scheduled surgery... argghh.

Had a small bowel obstruction 6 weeks ago which resulted in a full midline incision surgery and a bowel resection... recovering nicely to date. Yesterday, consulted with surgeon set #2 as to repairs to the hernia that caused all this drama (that I had NO idea that was there) . Further testing and no set date, but a certain surgery during the KAL time frame.

I'll catch it next time!

dawn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

owie Dawn. Let us know when your surgery is so we can cover you and your surgery staff with prayer


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Dawn, please keep us updated. 
There will be other KALs!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH, it is working fine for me.
Try this link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/froot-loop/people


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

WIHH: 
I'm buying this time around (between fair and football time is limited for me spin and knit) and I'm really leaning towards KnitPicks Stroll Tonal or their Imagination hand painted.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, I love to knit that Imagination. It is just delicious. 
The only thing that can be annoying is that no 2 skeins are ever the same.
So the 2 socks will each be different. Its more noticable on the colorways with longer color changes. 

Stroll is my go-to sock yarn, usually. It is smooth and shows great stitch definitiion.
I love it for 'fancy' stitches, because they show up well. 

I am still deciding what yarn to use. Leaning towards some pretty trippy Kroy 'FX'
with all the colors of the rainbow stranded together. Not sure yet though.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep, it depends on who they are for. I know. Although there are some colors that
are pretty 'safe', IMO. 

This yarn I am leaning towards though...not sure how universally appealing it would be. :teehee:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am ready to find out too! Seems like forever since we did a KAL!!
I have some sock yarns stashed... I am debating on pulling them out or buying..... but I am ohhhh so broke right now! :grumble:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

So GAM isn't waiting on me I will NOT participating this time  I'm just way too busy to commit to a swap. I may knit along but I certainly wil be watching and reading.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you are having trouble matching the colorways, you can knit the tops with one skein and the foots with the other.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would like to sign up for this KAL. I wear a size 4 shoe. I will use a commercial sock yarn.

Maura of the Midwest


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The tiny-footed lady! Great to hear from you.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm thinking someone, who, if I had signed up, would need to obtain an extra ball or two of yarn, for my feet!

I'm looking forward to the next KAL where I might be able to participate.

I'm really impressed that you all can tackle something like this at such a busy time of year.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

tallpines, what the heck size ARE your feet anyhow. 
Since you have mentioned it twice now.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

gone-a-milkin said:


> tallpines, what the heck size ARE your feet anyhow.
> Since you have mentioned it twice now.


I wear a 10 wide.

Two of my DD's wear an 11, and the other DD wears a 12.
One son is a size 15, the other a 12.

DH is 13EEE, or a 14EE.

So, actually, my feet are the "tiniest" in my house!:sing:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

size 10 is still workable with 100 grams of sock yarn. Just saying.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i was following this thread and thinking really hard. i have to pass this time as i can not garantie to have socks finished in a timely matter to do a swap. 
i will try to knit along. 
if this is a yearly event i might be able to participate the next time


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Soooooo, when do we find out our swap partners?:bouncy:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> so when do we find out? who we are knitting for? not that I'm anxious or anything :nanner: :teehee:





kandmcockrell said:


> Soooooo, when do we find out our swap partners?:bouncy:



* ~~~FRIDAY morning I will do the name drawing! September 3rd!~~~*

I want to leave this open til then, in case anyone is sitting on the fence still.
betty modin, Polly SC, what about you wr? anyone else? 

I usually get to this machine around 8 am, so look for the new thread around that time.  on friday.

susanne, feel free to knit along with us and join in the discussion.


I will likely do another KAL after the holidays, to help pass the dreariest of Jan/Feb. 

Also, I do not have a monopoly on running these things. ANYONE could do it.:grin:


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

:ashamed: okay mom.... (just kidding bout the mom) As long as i have the date and time, I should be able to control myself until then. :sob: I am really getting excited!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

:grin: I am excited too. 

We dont want to leave anybody out though. We want to give them a fair chance to see the sign-up.
Not everyone haunts this board perpetually like I do.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> susanne, feel free to knit along with us and join in the discussion.
> 
> 
> I will likely do another KAL after the holidays, to help pass the dreariest of Jan/Feb.
> ...



great  january/ebruary things should be easier. no garden, no canning, no babies to feed.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> * Also, I do not have a monopoly on running these things. ANYONE could do it.:grin:*


*But you're such a good pattern finder, signerupperer and cheerleader. (I might, might, might get some yarn and KAL but only for me because I do like socks and can't figure out why I can't knit them. My "participation" depends on whether I can find yarn suitable for my bikini experiment. 100% cotton does not work! You need nylon or something unnatural like it with some stretch or you risk going au natural if you venture into the water.)*


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey GAM you may want to wait until the 4th. I think Betty wanted to join but didn't she start school this week. If so my guess is that she is really busy right now and may not be able to check the computer. So in fairness to those who are teachers or who work "regular" type jobs and can't get to the computer during the week..... just sayin.

Yea, yea I know everyone is excited but I would hate to have someone miss out because they couldn't get to the computer in time.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I also just sent betty modin a pm.  


katydidagain,

Whenever you are ready to learn socks, drop in and ask questions. You can do it.
So you STILL haven't found the right yarn for that bikini? hmm. There are some cotton yarns that have elastic in them. 
That seems like it might work.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I was so excited to do a KAL, but this time of year is just crazy for me. I'm going to be traveling a lot, which is awesome knitting time usually, but you just never know... so I'm not going to participate this time either 
Plus I'm still spinning like crazy to build up my stash for my travel times

I'm looking forward to January though! And I WILL be following along in spirit and cheering all of you! :nanner:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I have to pass this time too  Theres no way I could finish a pair of socks, I still have one half a sock knitted from a year ago for me  
I might try the pattern for me though, I like the looks of it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just turned the heel on the first sock .... just saying ...

This is a great pattern, although I'm not fond of knitting/purling through the back loop for the heel flap. I did it though.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Everyone is free to make changes to the pattern if they want to.
The stockingheel stitch is perfectly acceptable.

Cyndi, I thought the heelflap looked a little strange.
Kind of short? IDK yet for sure, but I usually like it to be 2 &1/4" for a good fit (on me).


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Actually GAM, following the instructions, it is a bit long. My heelflap measures 3"

I'd show a picture, but I don't want anyone to see it until the names have been chosen.

If I get paired up sending to Maura, I'll have to rip this back and shorten the heelflap. (please don't make me tink this out a 3rd time!!)

For the size 7-9 folks, it looks like a good fit so far.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I am sorry I am going to have to back out. I have made socks lots of times but I sat down with the pattern last night and its just way over my head!!!! I just couldn't figure out how to follow it; I have only done straight knit or purl. I feel like a numb skull LOL


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

What? which part is confusing you Ozark?

If you can knit and purl, you can do this pattern?
Seriously, we will help you figure it out. 

It is only a couple little of twists. 
Not hard at all. 

Is it the k2tbl that scares you? or the pattern stitch?
Please dont back out. Please?
We can help you figure it out, I promise!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Heck, you live close enough we could get together IRL and work on them.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

g-a-m, just caught up with this-- thanks for thinking of me. My knitting on a handful of tiny needles, though, I don't think anyone would want to see! I'm in the middle of working up a big bin of sweaters, hats, scarves & slippers for charity that I want to get in the mail before the really cold weather hits up North. I'm going to crochet a pair of socks while you all click your knitting needles and will post a pic when finished in case anyone's interested. My hat's off to all of you sock knitters ... I'll be following your progress and watching for photos.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ozark
Please don't back out! This is the _REAL_ reason KALs exist. So everyone can work through the pattern and help those that need it.

I know you'll be able to do this pattern. The 'tricky' part of K1 (or K2) TBL (knit through back loop) is just that. Instead of placing your right needle in to the front leg (or loop) of the stitch, you knit placing your right needle in to the back leg (or loop) of the stitch. It gives the stitch a twisted look.

C'mon!!!! Please KAL with us!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Loved how you snuck CF in between the elephant and socks!! LOL!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Then cables! Now lace!!! Where will it ever end?!?!?!?!?!


Lace? Where? This pattern does not constitute as lace.
Oh, the little dress! It has a lace panel, yes it does.  
Or are you doing something else over there, w/holes in it?
<waits to see WIHH's lacework> 

Dont worry Cyndi, you wont have to do any tinking. 
The odds are in your favor, this time. 

Ozarkquilter, I sure hope you change your mind about this project. 
It has rattled me all day that you think it would be too hard.  
You have already turned heels and reduced gussets and toes. 
This pattern stitch is CAKE once you have the fundamental components of sock structure. sigh.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

heck if you all are willing to help me I am in LOL 
Thanks everyone!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay!! :bouncy:Glad you reconsidered. 

Between all of us, we are bound to be able to help. 
<whew>


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Can you all wait til tomorrow to find out?
I am still waiting to hear from some knitters. 
Fairness and all that, you know?


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm glad you're willing to give it a go Ozark! 

It's all knit and purl, the difference is seeing and playing with those old friends in a new light. 


I'm still waiting on my yarn... :bored: ...but the wait is killing me! LOL


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ozarkquilter46 said:


> heck if you all are willing to help me I am in LOL


YAY!! :bouncy:

The RT (right twist) is a cool stitch ... it is actually a 'mini-cable' and looks great on socks. One of the first socks I did without a written pattern incorporated the RT. It was a simple Row 1: (K1, P1, RT, P1) repeat Row 2 (K1, P1) repeat, Repeat both rows for the leg.

The pattern gives a good explanation of the RT.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's tomorrow ..... waiting patiently NOT

I'll be gone all day, demonstrating spinning & weaving.

I'll _try_ to let not knowing my partner not consume my mind today!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dear Lord,
I beg unto Thee to give me patience



AND I WANT IT NOW!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is the new thread.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=365541


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not signed up but my niece told me you were doing this kal. I started a pair a year ago from this pattern and am 1/2 way through the second sock and haven't touched it for months. I will post pics in the main thread anyway when I'm done, now that I'm motivated to finish.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yay matt_man!!!!!


----------

